# Our latest removal 50 + feet off the ground! HONEY B GUYS



## JMoore (May 30, 2013)

Hope you got paid very well.


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

Why did they want them removed? Was the tree about to be cut down?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

SG12 said:


> Why did they want them removed? Was the tree about to be cut down?


That tree was dead (obviously) and so was the one to the left. Both were being removed so the homeowner wanted the bees saved. 
Yes JMoore, I get paid very well. lol


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

Looks like one I did a few weeks ago, except the one I did was in the base of the tree. Had to cut down to it. Was a big hive. That last picture was one of 5 sheets of brood comb that size, plus a slew of smaller sections, and about 75 lb of honeycomb to boot. Do you do tree work too? Looks like you have the appropriate professional gear up there.


----------

